# Programme deinstallieren unter XP SP2



## xrax (16. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen gebrauchten LapTop bekommen auf dem einige Programm installiert sind, die ich deinstallieren möchte. Beim Versuch der deinstallation verweist die Routine das ein Netzwerkpfad nicht gefunden werden kann und daher die Deinstall abgebrochen wird. Der Pfad verweist wohl auf einen Netzwerkrechner des Vorbesitzers.

Wie bekomme ich die Programme nun runter ohne gleich die ganze Kiste neu aufzusetzten?

Danke im vorraus
xrax


----------



## Andreas Späth (16. April 2007)

Es kann auch sein dass er sie auf einer nichtmehr vorhandenen Festplatte installiert hatte.
Schau mal in _C:\Programme_ nach ob die betreffenden Programme dort einen Ordner haben. In diesem könnte sich eine uninstall.exe oder ähnliches befinden.
Wenn das auch nichts bringt, kann man mit der Holzhammermethode Programmordner und Startmenüeinträge per Hand löschen, anschliesend die Einträge unter Software mit einem Tool wie TuneUp löschen, und die Registry reinigen.

Aber das läuft nie ganz sauber ab, und es bleiben in der Registry und im Windowsordner einige Reste übrig.

Ich würde bei einem gebrauchtem System das ich bekommen habe prinzipiell Formatieren und neu installieren.
Man weis nicht was da alles drauf ist, Viren, illegale Software, anderes Zeugs was man nicht haben möchte, Fehlerhafte Treiber, Fehlerhafte Software, verschwendeter Festplattenpaltz....


----------

